# How can I safely download Filezilla, and other dangerous files?



## sean hazen (Jul 8, 2013)

how do you assess the risk of a computer file?

how do you then assess the strength of your spyware in comparison to the strength of an unknown computer file?

how do you know which web host to trust, and also how simple is it to establish PHP and MySQL?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

These appear to be educational questions which these forums do not support answering.


----------



## sean hazen (Jul 8, 2013)

understood.


----------



## sean hazen (Jul 8, 2013)

Computer Software is any set of machiene readable instructions (most often in the form of a computer program) that directs a computer's processor to perform specific operations. The term is used to contrast with computer hardware, physical objects such as a processor and related devices that carry out the instructons. 

-My favorite part; Hardware and Software require each other, neither is compatable or has any value without the other.


I know that a machiene is an apparatus using or applying mechanical power to perform a particular task.

I also know that an apparatus is a piece of equipment needed for a particular activity or purpose. A docotor might say that an apparatus is any organ used to perform a particular bodily function. 

Having said all of that I need to know if the "machiene readable instructions" or "computer program" that filezilla offers is one that is safe for computer. It is imperative that I do not do anything to harm my computer. The last thing I would ever want to see is my own processor instucting mechanical parts to do the wrong thing. Clearly that could jepordize the entire computer. This can not happen. So, if there is anyone in this Tech Forum aware of any bugs or mistakes in the filezilla software, please let me know. Thank you so much.


----------



## sean hazen (Jul 8, 2013)

instructing*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"The last thing I would ever want to see is my own processor instucting mechanical parts to do the wrong thing"

This is not how computer programs work. You don't have to worry about this. It is best you learn safe computing practices which is the best way to keep your computer functional and your data safe.

Thread will now be closed. Good luck.


----------

